# Help me seal the overflow drain in my tub!



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

What can I use to temporarily plug the overflow drain in my bathtub?

I think I'll want to labor in my tub for a while, but the overflow drain is set pretty low, so unless I can seal it up somehow, the water will be way too shallow to be comfortable. (Our hot tub may be an option by then, but I'm not sure.)

What can I use?

It needs to be something that I can remove later without much trouble.

Thanks in advance!

alsoSarah

(Sorry, I didn't know whether to put this thread here, in Natural Home Care, I'm Pregnant, or Birth and Beyond....







)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

There is a product that does that

http://www.amazon.com/Better-Sleep-D.../dp/B0001YJIGW


----------



## californiajenn (Mar 7, 2007)

Duct tape worked for me.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
There is a product that does that

http://www.amazon.com/Better-Sleep-D.../dp/B0001YJIGW

Thank you!

I'm doing the Snoopy-dance of joy!







: ,
alsoSarah


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *californiajenn* 
Duct tape worked for me.

Me too! And it was free.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Thank you, mamas!

I ordered the Deep Bath thingie, and today I'm picking up duct tape, as well!









alsoSarah


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I never knew those even existed! My shallow bath tub has been the bane of my bathing life for years now. I just ordered one and can't wait for it to arrive!!!!! Yippee!! This just made my day!!!!!!


----------



## Adsullata (Dec 22, 2008)

That is a really cool thingie! But I think I'd stick with the duct tape, cause you know, It's the handyman's best friend


----------

